# Host of Internet Spam Groups is Cut Off



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Host of Internet Spam Groups is Cut Off
Spam Drops After Internet Providers Disconnect a California Hosting Firm"

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...00658.html?sub=new&sid=ST2008111200662&s_pos=

Interesting read here.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

:up:


----------



## Lone Stranger (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sure within a week or so those no-good bastages will have found other hosts and will be back in full force. It's a never ending battle unfortunately.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good and I hope they keep an eye on the guy if he does not go to jail because you know he will startup some place else.


----------



## NaomiKoli (Nov 13, 2008)

no one will help me and i have school in 30 mins idk what to do


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NaomiKoli said:


> no one will help me and i have school in 30 mins idk what to do


Well, posting here isn't going to speed anything up. Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

NaomiKoli said:


> no one will help me and i have school in 30 mins idk what to do


naomi:

You've got 4 posts (well, 3 now, I deleted the one in the music thread) regarding the same topic. Please respond here, as that one has been responded to.

thanks,

v


----------



## Writenow (Mar 16, 2008)

dustyjay said:


> "Host of Internet Spam Groups is Cut Off
> Spam Drops After Internet Providers Disconnect a California Hosting Firm"
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...00658.html?sub=new&sid=ST2008111200662&s_pos=
> ...


Hey, thanks for the post. I thought either my spam filter had just now figured out what it was supposed to be doing or my isp wasn't passing on all my email.


----------

